# Anyone here use McAfee?



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2018)

*I got a 30 day trial of McAfee with this computer, which expires in a couple weeks.  I have been thinking I should get it, as I looked it over and I seem to like what I see.  Does anyone use it? What do you think?  
I like that I can add both our tablets to the protection, as well as some other "perks" like a shredder for Temporary Internet Files, recycle bin and stuff.  
They have this True Key thing that "helps" you remember passwords. Do any of you use it? 


*


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 5, 2018)

I've use McAfee Total Protection for years now and find it very reliable. I have a 3 device licence.
I used Quickclean to clean up cookies and temporary internet files and the defragmenting option which I have on regular schedule.
I don't worry about the passwords so I cannot comment about that.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 5, 2018)

Has anyone posting here ever had an actual virus that stopped his computer?

Im questioning the actual value of an anti virus program.

A heretic.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2018)

Norton and others are similar. I have had McAfee for many years. It has intercepted several attacks on my laptop. I would have no trouble recommending it but find a website that compares it to its competitors.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 5, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Norton and others are similar. I have had McAfee for many years. It has intercepted several attacks on my laptop. I would have no trouble recommending it but find a website that compares it to its competitors.


I use it too and very satisfied.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Has anyone posting here ever had an actual virus that stopped his computer?
> 
> Im questioning the actual value of an anti virus program.
> 
> A heretic.




I never have actually. But I like that they warn you of potential threats and malware. I feel it is worth it for the other odds and ends it looks for.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 5, 2018)

I've used the McAfee Total protection for years and like it -- I especially like their Web-Advisor, which marks potentially dangerous on your search lists so you can avoid them; it also marks potentially dangerous links, so you don't get off in the weeds that way.

I haven't had much trouble with viruses, though we did have some problems at my old workplace.  I've had a real life Trojan Horse, that thing that all of a sudden comes up, paralyzes your computer and says the FBI is gonna get you if you don't pay $$.  That was a VERY big deal.

I think McAfee is well worth the price.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2018)

I use McAfee.

I have no idea how good or cost-effective it is but I have not had any problems since I installed it several years ago.

I did have a virus in 2011 prior to installing McAfee and had to pay for a rather pricey exorcism so I do believe that it is of some value to me.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have had computers for 20 years. In all that time two virus that stopped the computer cold. One was from a diskette I took home from the golf course. Wiped out the operating system. The anti virus program didn't pick it up.
The second was the ransom virus that locks computer and you are supposed to pay to unlock it. Also not picked up.
If a new virus is not in your database then you program can't pick it up.

i do have the free version of Malware Bytes. I run that now and then but most websites are safe. I won't trust emails. I don't open unknowns. 

Does your anti virus scan emails?


----------



## sargentodiaz (Dec 6, 2018)

I subscribe to Cox Cable and MacAfee comes with it. It's never given me a bit of trouble and I get regular updates. I even have the application that tells me when sites are safe to click on.


----------

